# Hunter vs. Spartan 117



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 20, 2008)

That's right, let's see who wins this battle royale. Samus Aran vs. Master Chief. I personally think Samus would win, but I can be swayed. Don't forget to post WHY you think the other character would win, since that was a problem with the last topic.

Speaking of the last topic, Kratos won the poll, but the Prince had a better argument, so I'm going to call it a draw for now.


----------



## X (Nov 20, 2008)

master chief has weapons that can actually _KILL_ you and draw blood. unlike energy beams and missiles that do nothing except knock you down >_>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 20, 2008)

Samus, she equiped for for all situations and she never runs out of ammunition. Master Chief does have rechargable health but Samus can have more overall health and he cant fight without a good weapon present.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 20, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> That's right, let's see who wins this battle royale. Samus Aran vs. Master Chief. I personally think Samus would win, but I can be swayed. Don't forget to post WHY you think the other character would win, since that was a problem with the last topic.
> 
> Speaking of the last topic, Kratos won the poll, but the Prince had a better argument, so I'm going to call it a draw for now.



I agree, Prince won.  Problem was I had originally cast my vote for Kratos, and the vote was irrevocable.

This battle... Samus wins.  In her various appearances in many games she has possessed a HUGE arsenal, amongst them ice beams capable of taking most opponents out of the fight entirely, powerful missiles, hand-grenade sized bombs with energy output on detonation powerful enough to charge a NUMBER of energy tanks (IIRC), various mobility and shielding (from both environmental hazards and the attacks of enemies) augmentations, and apparently a potentially HUGE pool of energy with which to power all of this.

I mean, seriously, ice beam, supermissile x5, game over for the Halo hero.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 20, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I agree, Prince won.  Problem was I had originally cast my vote for Kratos, and the vote was irrevocable.
> 
> This battle... Samus wins.  In her various appearances in many games she has possessed a HUGE arsenal, amongst them ice beams capable of taking most opponents out of the fight entirely, powerful missiles, hand-grenade sized bombs with energy output on detonation powerful enough to charge a NUMBER of energy tanks (IIRC), various mobility and shielding (from both environmental hazards and the attacks of enemies) augmentations, and apparently a potentially HUGE pool of energy with which to power all of this.
> 
> I mean, seriously, ice beam, supermissile x5, game over for the Halo hero.


^ This, I didnt feel like explaining anything.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 20, 2008)

Compared with each other, I'm just going to say that Samus' Chozo power suit can easily survive a Covenant plasma grenade unlike Chief's Miljonir V Spartan armor.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 20, 2008)

It's good to see some people actually participating, and unsurprisingly Samus is winning. I do feel that this should be fully explored before a decision is made, so here is some information from the Halo books (Quoted from anonymous post): 



> "SPARTAN-IIs can run kilometers in seconds, dent starship battle armour with their bare hands, pratically see in the dark, and leap about three meters into the air. _Then_, you have MJOLNIR. MJOLNIR is a powerful battle armour system that increases their speed, reaction time, and strength tenfold. Oh, and it has energy shields."



The question to ask now is, is this information valid? Should we count the information provided in the books, or should we dismiss them as exaggerated?


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 21, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> It's good to see some people actually participating, and unsurprisingly Samus is winning. I do feel that this should be fully explored before a decision is made, so here is some information from the Halo books (Quoted from anonymous post):
> 
> 
> 
> The question to ask now is, is this information valid? Should we count the information provided in the books, or should we dismiss them as exaggerated?



If it isn't in the game, it's irrelevant.

Oh, and Samus for reasons that have already been explained.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 21, 2008)

Why would it be irrelevant? Are we establishing that only games count for the characters? We should probably specify that...


----------



## Tycho (Nov 21, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Why would it be irrelevant? Are we establishing that only games count for the characters? We should probably specify that...



Depends if the games are the only sources considered canon.

Any lit on the Halo series would have to deal with John 117 aka Master Chief (I think that's his name) for it to be relevant to this discussion, because the contest is between him and Samus.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 21, 2008)

Because it's just a bunch of expanded universe bullshit that came AFTER the fact the games were made.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 21, 2008)

I mean, anything Master Chief had at his disposal in the Halo games, ANYTHING, can be considered fair game, but outside of the games... if it doesn't deal with Master Chief himself it's irrelevant.

Side note: Master Chief was one of many, he was part of an army.  Samus is a solo-goer, a bounty hunter.  May or may not be relevant.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

Didnt most Spartans die from the process of become spartans? As in the training, experiments, etc.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 21, 2008)

The information I gave was based on Spartans in general, according to the books and they may be canon, I hear some parts from them were included in Halo 3. Additionally, Master Chief was supposed to be better than that, since he was an "awesome" Spartan. I shall do some research.


----------



## Rayne (Nov 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Didnt most Spartans die from the process of become spartans? As in the training, experiments, etc.



Roughly half. Most of the others died on Reach.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Didnt most Spartans die from the process of become spartans? As in the training, experiments, etc.



Even so, MC wasn't necessarily unique in his abilities except that he benefitted greatly from being under your control instead of retarded AI (this would account largely for the 'awesome' status I think - being a fucking GENIUS compared to everyone around you must count for something).  And he served in an armed force greater than himself.  He was a cell in a larger organism, regardless of how outstanding that cell was.  He could survive and operate independently of the larger organism, obviously.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Didnt most Spartans die from the process of become spartans? As in the training, experiments, etc.



Yep.  They were trained and enhanced since they were children.



Seizure Puppy said:


> The information I gave was based on Spartans in general, according to the books and they may be cannon, I hear some parts from them were included in Halo 3. Additionally, Master Chief was supposed to be better than that, since he was an "awesome" Spartan. I shall do some research.



He is technically the last Spartan.

I went with Master Chief, though I am probably biased about my decision.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

What Samus are we talking about anyways? According to the timeline Fusion-Suit Samus is the newest.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 21, 2008)

> "SPARTAN-IIs *can run kilometers in seconds*, dent starship battle armour with their bare hands, pratically see in the dark, and leap about three meters into the air. _Then_, you have MJOLNIR. MJOLNIR is a powerful battle armour system that increases their speed, reaction time, and strength tenfold. Oh, and it has energy shields."



If this info was true, 117 wouldn't have needed a warthog to escape from Halo 1. That is unless He was a SPARTAN-I.


----------



## Rayne (Nov 21, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> If this info was true, 117 wouldn't have needed a warthog to escape from Halo 1. That is unless He was a SPARTAN-I.



Now I have the mental image of John kicking an Elite down into some deep void of a pit. Thanks for that...


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 21, 2008)

Okay, well after some research I found out that Bungie classifies the novels as canon, and since they have been around since 2001, some aspects were adapted in the games following that. 

That said, I have never read the novels, and I find the kilometer thing completely ridiculous. I think I actually did some math on that...let's see if we can find it.

Oh, and I think we would just use a standard Samus with all of her abilities, just like we'll have Master Chief with a bunch of weapons.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Okay, well after some research I found out that Bungie classifies the novels as canon, and since they have been around since 2001, some aspects were adapted in the games following that.
> 
> That said, I have never read the novels, and I find the kilometer thing completely ridiculous. I think I actually did some math on that...let's see if we can find it.
> 
> Oh, and I think we would just use a standard Samus with all of her abilities, just like we'll have Master Chief with a bunch of weapons.


Standard Samus would lose then... 
There is Zero-Suit, (This is the basic suit you always start with ->)Power-Suit, Varia-Suit, Phazon-Suit, Fusion-Suit, Gravity-Suit, Dark-Suit, and probably a few more. Along with Master Chief, he only has the Mark IV and Mark V.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 21, 2008)

Anybody that read the halo books would know John can't lose.

Not only because of his wits, speed, strength, reflex/reaction times, and augmented abilities/body, but his luck. He's the luckiest character in any game like it I guess, he's simply at the right place, at the right time, all the time. He can't even lose a coin toss, ever. 

He blew up a ring that can completely destroy galaxies in a instant. Actually two of them and the main control, and he did this mostly by himself. He's just lucky, mostly. So that's the reason he wouldn't lose.

Here's spartan 122 (i think) against samus. Haloid.

The only problem here is that one barely won and that's not even master chief, John 117. And 117 is the best of all the spartan II's.

And to answer, yes the spartan II's in the novels are all that or greater bad ass...seriously....


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Anybody that read the halo books would know John can't lose.
> 
> Not only because of his wits, speed, strength, reflex/reaction times, and augmented abilities/body, but his luck. He's the luckiest character in any game like it I guess, he's simply at the right place, at the right time, all the time. He can't even lose a coin toss, ever.
> 
> ...


He is lucky, but he is nothing without support from others. Luck only goes so far, until your stranded on a planet without evac. I love Samus's ship on Metriod Prime 3.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 21, 2008)

Helmet would win because helmets hardcore, brah.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 21, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Anybody that read the halo books would know John can't lose.
> 
> Not only because of his wits, speed, strength, reflex/reaction times, and augmented abilities/body, but his luck. He's the luckiest character in any game like it I guess, he's simply at the right place, at the right time, all the time. He can't even lose a coin toss, ever.
> 
> ...



lol malfunction at the crotch


----------



## Kajet (Nov 21, 2008)

This poll has been done here already, In fact there were two polls going on at the same time cause someone BAWWW'd so much cause everyone said Samus would kick mr. generic's ass.


----------



## Teco (Nov 21, 2008)

...what if he sniped Samus? She cant deal with long range combat. 
3
2
1
FIGHT *boomheadshot across the map* 
These polls are weird cause they dont really have a situation the characters are in so there's always a way one could win. =/


----------



## Madness (Nov 21, 2008)

My money personally is on the Chief. He might not of single handedly won all the battles he has taken part in, but at the same time he has still rampaged through entire armies and basically turned a war Humanity was losing badly back in there favour.


----------



## Silverstreak (Nov 21, 2008)

Who saved the GALAXY? Who defeated a vast alien religion whose beliefs would wipe out all life in the galaxy? Who has a totally hot AI giving great advice and humorous remarks? Who shoots aliens and doesn't afraid of anything?

My vote was, is, and forever will be with the Chief.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 21, 2008)

Standard Samus isn't the Zero Suit. She never "starts" with that. She originally started with the Power Suit, but in her newer games she's been starting them with the Varia Suit. 

As for the Haloid thing, not only is it obviously biased for a fan (He doesn't even include any Metroid enemies, they are all Covenant) but it's biased FOR Samus, surprisingly enough. Master Chick barely lands any hits on her while she's in her Power Suit, I think s/he hit her a few times with his pistols, and then once with a gun whack, followed by a sword skim, and once she loses her suit, s/he can't even touch her, which is completely ridiculous. I don't think that video really assists in this argument...at all.

Why do you think Samus would be incapable of dealing with long range combat? First of all, it is unlikely a bullet could instantly penetrate her suit, because she is after all tank-like with her 10+ Energy Tanks, and she could always go into her Morph Ball form, making her not only faster, but also a smaller target...without a visible head.

Also she has battled against her fair share of galaxy threatening enemies: Ing, Phazon and its minions, The X, Metroids, and of course, the ever-present Space Pirates.


----------



## X (Nov 21, 2008)

I am just going to say this now, in a _real battle_ master chief would win, if it was going to be made into a movie or something, it would all depend on who the fans wanted to win. that's the only reason Samus always survives, and master chief always lives through _seemingly_ impossible things.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 21, 2008)

Why do you say that? For sheer health reasons alone Samus has him beat, mathematically she has about ten times more health than Chief, and dozens of abilities that she can pull out almost instantly. The Chief has a few guns...


----------



## X (Nov 21, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Why do you say that? For sheer health reasons alone Samus has him beat, mathematically she has about ten times more health than Chief, and dozens of abilities that she can pull out almost instantly. The Chief has a few guns...



....and a head shot across the battlefield. seriously though, samus has almost nothing as far as long range battle goes, the chief can hit her with a sniper bullet before she can even see him. and he has a gravity hammer, and an energy sword. >_>
and chief can make up for his lesser health with bubble shields, and the built-in shields on his armor.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Standard Samus would lose then...
> There is Zero-Suit, (This is the basic suit you always start with *->*)Power-Suit, Varia-Suit, Phazon-Suit, Fusion-Suit, Gravity-Suit, Dark-Suit, and probably a few more. Along with Master Chief, he only has the Mark IV and Mark V.





Seizure Puppy said:


> Standard Samus isn't the Zero Suit. She never "starts" with that. She originally started with the Power Suit, but in her newer games she's been starting them with the Varia Suit.


Look at the arrow -___-;


----------



## Teco (Nov 21, 2008)

You know who kicks bigger ass. Duke Nukem. He's got balls of steel and he's out of bubblegum *punched*
Master chief does have a spartan laser. But he's gotta 'ima charing mah spartan lazor' In his universe thats a one hit kill


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 21, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Standard Samus isn't the Zero Suit. She never "starts" with that. She originally started with the Power Suit, but in her newer games she's been starting them with the Varia Suit.
> 
> As for the Haloid thing, not only is it obviously biased for a fan (He doesn't even include any Metroid enemies, they are all Covenant) but it's biased FOR Samus, surprisingly enough. Master Chick barely lands any hits on her while she's in her Power Suit, I think s/he hit her a few times with his pistols, and then once with a gun whack, followed by a sword skim, and once she loses her suit, s/he can't even touch her, which is completely ridiculous. I don't think that video really assists in this argument...at all.
> 
> ...



So your long rant was about how she, yes she not HE she is 122 not 117 couldn't hit her? You do know that the SPARTAN II armor weighs over 2 tons and that shield can be focused unlike in the games, she 122 wasn't even harmed and she was able to hit samus with the plasma sword, to top it all off samas attacked her before her weapon was drawn. Also, like I said master chief, john 117, is the best of all the spartan II's; 122 got killed off pretty quickly in the books.

A 14.7mm tungsten titanium round will punch through samus's suit, no problem. Physics my good boy. The video was for fun as well, I guess that flew over your head, seing as the main spartan in it isn't even John.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 21, 2008)

I did say Master *Chick*, but I guess you were too busy being wrong to notice that.

You're assuming Samus's suit is made out of something that would be penetrated by a 14.7mm tungsten titanium round. It was made by a hyper-intelligent alien race, using the strongest metals available...I find it highly unlikely that a metal round would neutralize it so easily, especially since she also clearly some kind of force field that covers the suit like a skin which applies equal strength to all parts of her body (which is why she takes the same amount of damage, regardless of where an attack hits her) which makes headshots practically worthless.

I was also unaware that the Chief was capable of carrying a sniper rifle, an Energy sword and a gravity hammer at the same time. How much can he carry at one time?

Sorry, Silibus I thought you were just listing off the suits, I missed the arrow.


----------



## X (Nov 21, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I was also unaware that the Chief was capable of carrying a sniper rifle, an Energy sword and a gravity hammer at the same time. How much can he carry at one time?
> 
> Sorry, Silibus I thought you were just listing off the suits, I missed the arrow.


the energy sword has a magnetic handle and colapses into itself (like a lightsaber) so it can stick to his armor (like a pistol in a holster) if you think about it, he could carry up to 4 (5 if he dual wields) weapons at a time, one on his back, one (or two) in his hands, a magnum in holster, up to 8 grenades (2 napalm, 2 plasma, 2 high explosive, and 2 brute spike grenades) and an energy sword (magneticly attached to the armor on his leg). plus a power up (overshield, invisibility, etc.), a mine or a bubble shield, and even if he runs out of ammo, he can still melee you to death.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 21, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:
			
		

> I did say Master *Chick*, but I guess you were too busy being wrong to notice that.


A few times you said he/she.



			
				Seizure Puppy said:
			
		

> You're assuming Samus's suit is made out of something that would be penetrated by a 14.7mm tungsten titanium round.


Now we're breaking physics, are we?



			
				Seizure Puppy said:
			
		

> It was made by a hyper-intelligent alien race, using the strongest metals available...I find it highly unlikely that a metal round would neutralize it so easily, especially since she also clearly some kind of force field that covers the suit like a skin which applies equal strength to all parts of her body (which is why she takes the same amount of damage, regardless of where an attack hits her) which makes headshots practically worthless.


You mean, "She has super space technology with a uber force field that increases her 'health' so much that blowing her head in half does nothing" right? Because in a realistic situation there isn't anything on a atomic level able to stop that round being that thin, even master chiefs 2 ton armor and shields can't stop it. Only a suit made of something like depleted uranium could do so, and space technology won't be improving on atoms, sorry.



			
				Seizure Puppy said:
			
		

> I was also unaware that the Chief was capable of carrying a sniper rifle, an Energy sword and a gravity hammer at the same time. How much can he carry at one time?


He's actually able to lift a warthog. He's augmented and his armor is also mechanized slightly. The armor weighs 2 tons but none of the weight is on him, he can dual wield warthog turrets. I'm going to guess he can lift a 2 tons (2000lbs) at the least by himself, while wearing his armor because in the books the spartain II's were carrying each other a few times in the armor, which weighs almost 2 tons.

Without magic samus wouldn't be able to win.


----------



## X (Nov 21, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> You're assuming Samus's suit is made out of something that would be penetrated by a 14.7mm tungsten titanium round. It was made by a hyper-intelligent alien race, using the strongest metals available...I find it highly unlikely that a metal round would neutralize it so easily



just so you know, there are still weak and very lightly protected joints on her armor, a tungsten titanium round could easily go through the neck joint of her armor, sever her jugular, and then she would bleed out all before she could get close enough to even get a shot off.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 21, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> just so you know, there are still weak and very lightly protected joints on her armor, a tungsten titanium round could easily go through the neck joint of her armor, sever her jugular, and then she would bleed out all before she could get close enough to even get a shot off.



But her armor is made up of atoms that are so thin it's light, and at the same time could stop tungsten titanium incendiary sabot fin stabilized rounds anywhere. Also severing her jugular will only take away some of her health.


----------



## X (Nov 21, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> But her armor is made up of atoms that are so thin it's light, and at the same time could stop tungsten titanium incendiary sabot fin stabilized rounds anywhere. Also severing her jugular will only take away some of her health.



well, then maybe master chief can sneak up behind her while invisible and break her neck? or maybe pry off her armor and rape her :-D

(he can at least pull her helmet off and shoot her point blank with his magnum, or cut off her head entirely =/)


___________________________________________________________________________________________________________

and, he cant lose, just look at who he is behind the mask:







samus is sooooooo screwed XD


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm I like the rape one.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 21, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> well, then maybe master chief can sneak up behind her while invisible and break her neck? or maybe pry off her armor and rape her :-D
> 
> (he can at least pull her helmet off and shoot her point blank with his magnum, or cut off her head entirely =/)
> 
> ...



OVER MY DEAD BODY THAT'S WHO HE IS!


----------



## Tycho (Nov 21, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> OVER MY DEAD BODY THAT'S WHO HE IS!



I think Chuck would oblige.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 21, 2008)

http://metroid.wikia.com/wiki/Power_Suit

Master Chief couldn't pull off her suit without killing her. I also said s/he, because even though I knew she was female, the general impression from the beginning was that it was Master Chief. If I knew this / provided so much anger and frustration to you I would have refrained from using it.

I didn't say the field surrounding her would prevent her from dying if her head blew up, I said it equalizes the damage. It would prevent the round from even hitting her suit, at the cost of minor energy loss. A shot would do as much damage to the field around her head as it would to the field around her foot.

Samus may not be as strong as the Chief, but she is considerably faster and more agile, and has a larger arsenal to throw at him. Her Morph Ball form alone would probably defeat him. I doubt the Chief could survive a Power Bomb...


----------



## X (Nov 21, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Samus may not be as strong as the Chief, but she is considerably faster and more agile, and has a larger arsenal to throw at him. Her Morph Ball form alone would probably defeat him. I doubt the Chief could survive a Power Bomb...



i think he would just start to play golf with her if she went morph ball. GRAV HAMMER TIEM!!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 21, 2008)

Master Chief always has the Plasma Pistol to rely on.  >.-.>


----------



## Teco (Nov 21, 2008)

I think master chief should just  F---*banned for rude sexual joke about Master Chief and Samus*

...Ha ha. Sex of the suits.

Im sorry. Its pointless to try and make sense of two fictional worlds clashing.Might as well make cracks at it.

Also, Chuck NEEDS to be in the Halo movie if there ever is one. I cant word how awesomely epic that would be


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 21, 2008)

Well samus is completely fictional while Master Chief has a lot of science behind it, in fact the only two things in the game or books out of place are the fields which are mostly explained and the absolute power that the halos have. They haven't really explained the source of that power but then again they haven't been able to crack one open without the flood or covenant jamming down their throats.


----------



## X (Nov 21, 2008)

and of course, we all know that samus wins, because samus has tits >_>


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 21, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> and of course, we all know that samus wins, because samus has tits >_>



^ This, times 1,000,000! <3


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 21, 2008)

Halo has more science behind it because it is based off of a future that could be the actual future. Metroid gives very limited information on what it's based on, and seems to follow a more fictiony route of science fiction. Still, at least it doesn't state anything blatantly impossible, like the ability to run kilometers in a few seconds.

Play golf with her? So when Samus goes into her Morph Ball form and starts speeding around as a smaller and faster target that lays deadly bombs all over the place, Master Chief gains the magical ability of super speed and accuracy with a massive, slow hammer? Illogical.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 21, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> and of course, we all know that samus wins, because samus has tits >_>


exactly dood
TOPIC OVER and done with

now back to the topic maybe someone could come up with a possible situation/enviroment both Samus and Masta Chief would be in to engage each other in combat. We know Samus have all her weapons on hand only have to worry about reloading the missiles, as for Chief he can also carry weapons but he still gotta rely on some lying around the field to replace the spent ones.

Also the enviroment, will it force more close quarters battles, or is it open enough that both have to travel a bit to find each other.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 21, 2008)

I always planned on it being in a relatively large stadium style place, with bits of debris and crap around that could provide cover...so basically the Sniper Rifle would be pointless, because he would never be far enough away to use it effectively. They are supposed to be fighting each other, not assassinating...

Samus can carry 250+ missiles. I don't think she'll need to reload anytime soon.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> ^ This, times 1,000,000! <3


Samus flashed Master Chief! Master Chief fainted! Samus wins!


----------



## Tycho (Nov 21, 2008)

In CQB Samus would be in trouble, I think... but she's good at putting distance between her and her opponent.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 21, 2008)

Actually due to his augmentation his reflexes are insane, he actually see things moving a LOT slower than they actually are.

Due to this augmentation and mixing of the suit he is able to run incredibly fast, incredibly long. But 117 can't run near as fast as Sam and neither of them can run a kilometer in a few seconds, looks like somebody didn't read the books and are basing it all off the games. :3

Also because of 117's armor being as dense and slanted as it is, even if your managed to break his shields missiles, gunfire, and the like will simply bounce off. Look up slanted tank armors. energy weapons will eventually drain, there's no source of unlimited power and even if there was and samus had this source of power 117 could dodge the slow moving particles while his own bullets move at around 3000-4000 feet/s. Dodge that, even in that stupid ball form.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 21, 2008)

If you want to include the obviously biased and physically impossible information provided in the Halo novels, than I will use the equally biased and physically impossible information provided in the Metroid E-Manga, which Nintendo has stated is canon, (and then proceeded to ignore it for all of their games). 

According to that, without her suit Samus has incredible power and speed from the infusion of Chozo blood, where she is essentially a blur, and can easily scale mountains. 

He doesn't run kilometers in seconds in the game, I didn't get that information from the game...he's slower than Samus in game, so how could he possibly dodge her attacks?


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Samus flashed Master Chief! Master Chief fainted! Samus wins!



Why the Hell is the Victory Theme from Final Fantasy playing?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

Whats worse? Space pirates or the Covenant? I think the Flood is worse than Metriods.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Whats worse? Space pirates or the Covenant? I think the Flood is worse than Metriods.


that the covenant would of "Glass" the planet yes...they are worst


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> that the covenant would of "Glass" the planet yes...they are worst


Its just the Pirates biological experiments make them deadly. Remember phazon metroids? They could go through shots. I'd love to see Master Chief and Samus switch places.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 21, 2008)

Well... Covenant = religious fanatics, Space Pirates = criminal/terrorist syndicate with extensive knowledge of bioengineering.

Space Pirates sound more dangerous, initially.  Though the sheer numbers of organized military units the Covenant could muster as well as the absurd firepower they could bring to bear (before John 117 destroyed it, anyway) gives the edge to them upon further introspection.  There is something that can be divined about a protagonist from the nature of his opponent, and in this case I must admit Master Chief was one hell of a hard-ass.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 21, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> If you want to include the obviously biased and physically impossible information provided in the Halo novels, than I will use the equally biased and physically impossible information provided in the Metroid E-Manga, which Nintendo has stated is canon, (and then proceeded to ignore it for all of their games).
> 
> According to that, without her suit Samus has incredible power and speed from the infusion of Chozo blood, where she is essentially a blur, and can easily scale mountains.
> 
> He doesn't run kilometers in seconds in the game, I didn't get that information from the game...he's slower than Samus in game, so how could he possibly dodge her attacks?



Name one thing that's not possible in Halo?
Augmentation exists today, just not perfected.


----------



## Teco (Nov 21, 2008)

Ha. I made the votes even. 50% 50%. 
Someone needs to stop and give a situation. 

Ok. Him versus her in close range combat, melee style...in a ring. Who would win?


----------



## X (Nov 21, 2008)

Teco said:


> Ha. I made the votes even. 50% 50%.
> Someone needs to stop and give a situation.
> 
> Ok. Him versus her in close range combat, melee style...in a ring. Who would win?



chief


----------



## Teco (Nov 21, 2008)

Close ranged battle with solid cover


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 21, 2008)

Teco said:


> Close ranged battle with solid cover


anything close range Chief would win, dont see much Close range weaps Samus could use without hurting herself.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 21, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> anything close range Chief would win, dont see much Close range weaps Samus could use without hurting herself.



You mean besides the Paralyzer?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

So what happens after the fight?


----------



## Teco (Nov 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> So what happens after the fight?



Oh, I suggested what should happen earlier.  There's a situation! Who would win in the bedroom? *punched*


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> So what happens after the fight?



I don't even wanna THINK about that... XP


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I don't even wanna THINK about that... XP


Its too late, anyways I could swear Master Chief has tons of battle scars, and Samus is mutated from so much exposure to everything.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Its too late, anyways I could swear Master Chief has tons of battle scars, and Samus is mutated from so much exposure to everything.



Ooh! She's gonna eat him during! XD


----------



## Magikian (Nov 21, 2008)

Fucking furries...

This went from half-interesting discussion about video-games to SEX.

Why did I expect more? xD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Fucking furries...
> 
> This went from half-interesting discussion about video-games to SEX.
> 
> Why did I expect more? xD


No no no, its not just furries. 

Tons of fans have done this scenario.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> No no no, its not just furries.
> 
> Tons of fans have done this scenario.



That's a fair point, but I more aimed at the fact that *any* clean discussion had by furries *will* degenerate into something sexual.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

Magikian said:


> That's a fair point, but I more aimed at the fact that *any* clean discussion had by furries *will* degenerate into something sexual.


That's true too. ^_^;


----------



## Teco (Nov 21, 2008)

I turn everything to a sexual innuendo if I can. ^^


----------



## Magikian (Nov 21, 2008)

Teco said:


> I turn everything to a sexual innuendo if I can. ^^



There's a difference between sexual innuendo and chat about what Samus and Cheify get up to behind closed doors.

Also, back on topic, I voted for Master Cheif.. The only thing that sent me over the edge was my bias for gun-slinger-style characters. Other than that, I think they are pretty equal, it all depends on how they are fighting, what distance, etc.


----------



## X (Nov 21, 2008)

its kinda funny how this works, close range, master chief wins, long range, master chief wins (*headshot!*). samus can only truly stand a chance at mid to mid-short ranges. so chief is 2/3
and samus is 1/3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 21, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> its kinda funny how this works, close range, master chief wins, long range, master chief wins (*headshot!*). samus can only truly stand a chance at mid to mid-short ranges. so chief is 2/3
> and samus is 1/3


What kind of man is Chief?! Hitting women... She has the upper hand in close range combat, she could just kick him in the balls. XD


----------



## AlexX (Nov 21, 2008)

Magikian said:


> That's a fair point, but I more aimed at the fact that *any* clean discussion had by furries *will* degenerate into something sexual.


As much as I'd like to agree with this, every other place I've gone to (despite being non-furry) has done the same. Heck, it happened with the Solid Snake vs Samus debates that went on before Brawl came out, too...


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 22, 2008)

I thought the experimentation Master Chief went through made him sterile...

Why are we assuming Samus would lose in close combat? Samus is capable of melee combat, and is both agile, fast and strong. The intro video of Metroid Prime Hunters depicts her battling a Space Pirate in hand-to-hand combat...

And I still refuse to believe that they would even be fighting from a far enough range for a sniper rifle to be effective...remember, they're supposed to be fighting not assassinating each other. I also doubt that a bullet would be able to completely neutralize both her shields and her suit.


----------



## Sernion (Nov 22, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I thought the experimentation Master Chief went through made him sterile...
> 
> Why are we assuming Samus would lose in close combat? Samus is capable of melee combat, and is both agile, fast and strong. The intro video of Metroid Prime Hunters depicts her battling a Space Pirate in hand-to-hand combat...
> 
> And I still refuse to believe that they would even be fighting from a far enough range for a sniper rifle to be effective...remember, they're supposed to be fighting not assassinating each other. I also doubt that a bullet would be able to completely neutralize both her shields and her suit.



You're off topic.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 22, 2008)

You're lying. I posted responding to the actual topic at hand, and to the weird irrelevant side-topic.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 22, 2008)

AlexX said:


> As much as I'd like to agree with this, every other place I've gone to (despite being non-furry) has done the same. Heck, it happened with the Solid Snake vs Samus debates that went on before Brawl came out, too...



As I stated, I was merely saying that clean discussion and furries is like oil and water. 

I agree, gamers are horny fuckers aswell, but that wasn't my point.



Seizure Puppy said:


> weird irrelevant side-topic.



For once, I agree with you.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 22, 2008)

What do you mean by "for once"? I thought everyone always agreed with me...


----------



## X (Nov 22, 2008)

Silibus said:


> What kind of man is Chief?! Hitting women...



do you think he would know beforehand? after all, she just looks like a metal suit with a gun-arm.



Silibus said:


> She has the upper hand in close range combat, she could just kick him in the balls. XD



i lol'd.



Seizure Puppy said:


> I thought the experimentation Master Chief went through made him sterile...



being sterile doesn't mean that it doesn't hurt =/


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 23, 2008)

I was responding to the foolish notion that they would engage in sexual intercourse, not the equally foolish notion that a kick in the testicular region would be effective through the armor.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 23, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I was responding to the foolish notion that they would engage in sexual intercourse, not the equally foolish notion that a kick in the testicular region would be effective through the armor.


Its not foolish, they both have armor and she has thrusters in her boots. I believe a swift kick can make a dent in his armor.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 23, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> What do you mean by "for once"? I thought everyone always agreed with me...



Don't start.




Silibus said:


> Its not foolish, they both have armor and she has thrusters in her boots. I believe a swift kick can make a dent in his armor.



Fucking OW.


----------



## Shino (Nov 23, 2008)

Master Chief, just because I'm a Halo whore.


----------



## Yojimaru (Nov 23, 2008)

I've only played a bit of both franchises, but I have to say Samus.  She is significantly faster and more agile (that's not even counting the shine spark) than Master Chief, and even if her weaponry lacks the stopping power of Master Chief's weaponry, she has the advantage of versatility, since she carries a wide range of weapons compared to Master Chief's limit of 5 different weapon types at a time.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2008)

One weapon is all master chief needs and samus *can not* win; Fury Tactical Nuclear Weapon.

The Fury Tactical Nuke is the closest thing the UNSC has in its arsenal to a nuclear grenade. It is the size and shape of an over inflated football. It delivers and distributes slightly less than a one megaton yield, and is extremely clean.

He could also use a HAVOK Nuclear Warhead, simply place the warhead on a ground target and detonate it with a remote. Its yield is thirty megatons. :3


----------



## Yojimaru (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh yes, lets go completely overboard by using clunky nuclear weaponry with large blast radii against a single enemy unit.  If you want to be cheap, Samus could just perform an orbital strike from her Gunship, M.C. wouldn't know what hit him.


----------



## X (Nov 23, 2008)

Yojimaru said:


> Oh yes, lets go completely overboard by using clunky nuclear weaponry with large blast radii against a single enemy unit.  If you want to be cheap, Samus could just perform an orbital strike from her Gunship, M.C. wouldn't know what hit him.



chief could just call in the MAC guns *shrug*


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 23, 2008)

If they were fighting, how would the Chief have enough time to lay down the weapon and then run away to escape the blast radius? Or are you assuming Samus would just let him escape and stand by the nuke long enough to die?

Also, Wavebuster. It would completely annihilate the Chief.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm all for Samus. I never enjoyed playing as Master Cheif and Samus' fighting techniques are way more kick-ass.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> If they were fighting, how would the Chief have enough time to lay down the weapon and then run away to escape the blast radius? Or are you assuming Samus would just let him escape and stand by the nuke long enough to die?
> 
> Also, Wavebuster. It would completely annihilate the Chief.



Actually if we're talking about a Fury then he won't have to lay the weapon or run away.

It's clean which means very little radiation (not that it would matter anyway) his suit, shield, and visor will protect him from the blast only the very center would be literally destroyed (as in the atoms are turned into something else) and he wouldn't have to be very far at all away to live. In fact they used these in the books with non spartains (just normal marines) and they were using them from throwing distance then just hopping in a warthog and driving away. John could outrun the blast more than likely, detonating it at samu's feet without her knowing what it even was.

And having her use the ship isn't her doing anything, that's just the ship vs. chief and I'm sure he would still win due to his luck. And you're forgetting the several mac guns stationed around earth each with enough power to destroy a city in seconds.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 23, 2008)

She could Wavebuster him, destroying him in seconds without him even noticing that she was firing.

Why wouldn't she just run away from it if its blast radius is so puny? Clearly if she's fighting him and he throws something towards her, she's not going to assume that it was a rock...she's going to assume it's dangerous and run away from it...or grab it with her Grappling Beam and fling it back.

At this time we'd have to assume that Samus's suit would protect her just as well as Chief's, so I don't think the Fury would be as conclusive as you seem to think.

Your whole argument revolves around Samus standing around like a statue, waiting for Chief to blow her up. I'm sorry, but so far you have stated nothing conclusive that would actually lead me to believe that Chief would win.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2008)

Just under one megaton is different from dodging a grenade, I was assuming you would have the tiniest knowledge of explosives but I guess I was wrong about that. And her suit can't stop atoms being split, sorry!

Also, the chiefs shield might not be the best but it's able to absorb energy weapons very well, that blast would be all she got off and that would only drop his shields. 

So far everything you've said samus would use to win is either illogical in a real situation or just god mode.


----------



## X (Nov 23, 2008)

chief could use a tacticle nuke and then just deploy a bubble shield.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> chief could use a tacticle nuke and then just deploy a bubble shield.



This.

Though that won't completely stop it he could pop a bubble shield, a cov shield, his own shield, and armor and possibly a building between him and the bomb. :\


----------



## X (Nov 23, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> This.
> 
> Though that won't completely stop it he could pop a bubble shield, a cov shield, his own shield, and armor and possibly a building between him and the bomb. :\



he could also have an overshield.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 23, 2008)

You're acting like he'll have all the time in the world to plan, and bring in an army that will casually drop explosives that will somehow not damage him in the least, but will instantly kill Samus, despite the fact that in her games she is basically depicted to be a tank, with anywhere between 10-20 Energy Tanks and the ability to absorb a LOT of damage. The Chief, conversely is not depicted to have obscene amounts of damage-absorbing ability, and at most with a full shield would have the equivalent of 1 to 2 energy tanks. His "advantage" if he does have one, would be the ability to bring more powerful weapons to bear.

You stated that he could just toss or lay the nuke at her feet and then run away to escape the blast, operating under the assumption that Samus would ignore it, and stand there motionless until it exploded. She is however faster than the Chief, and with the addition of her Speed Booster she could easily outrun the entire blast radius if the Chief could avoid the majority of it.

And a swirling stream of armor piercing energy would be ineffective against the Chief? What about Super Missiles? What about the Sonic Boom? The basic fact is that the Chief would not be able to stand against Samus in continous combat. The longer it goes, the more it favors Samus since she has far more energy. And we haven't touched on Hyper Mode...


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 23, 2008)

Hard to say. My vote's on the Master Chief, two needlers and a plasma sword. Samus is powerful, but most of her defenses rely on her agility and ability to move. The chief's a tough cookie, and tactical planning would probably give him an edge. It can be hard to run from Needler's, and even with her ball morph, one those crystals get you, it can be all over before you know it.

Add in some plasma grenades, and poof!

Granted, it all depends on which Samus as mentioned earlier. Samus has gotten at times ridiculously powerful over the series as more and more gimimcks have been added on.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:
			
		

> You're acting like he'll have all the time in the world to plan


He's not a normal human, hes VERY intelligent (mostly because he's been trained not just in combat but -all- things) and his thoughts (because he's augmented) are more stable, so to say, he can also think more and more faster than any human can.
As well, he's grown up as a leader of the -best- squad, Spartan II's blue, in all human history. He can devise a battleplan in a instant and relay to a infinite number of other spartans with a simple hand gesture. At the same time, he has cortana who can crack the absolute most encrypted data in seconds who is also monitoring his vitals, his suit, and shield (the shield can be concentrated to a specific point at any time, feet for mines, to the point of impact of each bullet, effectively making him in the books a lot stronger just with having a AI)



			
				Seizure Puppy said:
			
		

> and bring in an army that will casually drop explosives that will somehow not damage him in the least,


he doesn't need anybodys assistance the Fury is a hand held nuke.



			
				Seizure Puppy said:
			
		

> but will instantly kill Samus, despite the fact that in her games she is basically depicted to be a tank, with anywhere between 10-20 Energy Tanks and the ability to absorb a LOT of damage.


Taking a lot of damage only because she's a video game character and dieing makes the player get buthurt.
In a real situation you can't take "damage" and instantaneously heal or deflect it without the power for shield coming from somewhere. To have unlimited power on a suit is just moronic.



			
				Seizure Puppy said:
			
		

> The Chief, conversely is not depicted to have obscene amounts of damage-absorbing ability, and at most with a full shield would have the equivalent of 1 to 2 energy tanks. His "advantage" if he does have one, would be the ability to bring more powerful weapons to bear.


No because he's depicted in a real sense, not a completely fictional sense where headshots equal some loss in "health"...



			
				Seizure Puppy said:
			
		

> You stated that he could just toss or lay the nuke at her feet and then run away to escape the blast, operating under the assumption that Samus would ignore it, and stand there motionless until it exploded. She is however faster than the Chief, and with the addition of her Speed Booster she could easily outrun the entire blast radius if the Chief could avoid the majority of it.


Right because if he toses a football from a distance having it detonate in the air above her she will have time to not only run but know exactly what the object is, not a rock or a grenade, but a nuke.



			
				Seizure Puppy said:
			
		

> And a swirling stream of armor piercing energy would be ineffective against the Chief? What about Super Missiles? What about the Sonic Boom? The basic fact is that the Chief would not be able to stand against Samus in continous combat. The longer it goes, the more it favors Samus since she has far more energy. And we haven't touched on Hyper Mode...


Again, god modding and one shots that come from nowhere, all in her suit. How do you know the chief will let the girl even notice him, or, if it were a dual, not simply just one shot her with a rifle.

You're going on the basis she knows and sees all things at all times, has nearly unlimited defense and a absolute offense, all of which is in a suit and she uses no external components (such as a bubble shield or nuke). She just already has all this power and arsenal because she does. This is what you call impossible and "god modding".


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 23, 2008)

And the Chief just casually carries nukes around with him? Samus went through her training sessions too. Add on the fact that her suit was developed by the most advanced race in the galaxy, not humans in the future who created it after a two-century peace where they made no military advancements, and I find it reasonable that she has a superior arsenal. 

Besides, a one on one battle between two powerful foes favor Samus over the Chief. He is used to fighting a war, with both military assistance and underlings. Samus destroys enemy groups on her own because of her superior training and weaponry, and has fought her fair share of super-powerful creatures, including other Hunters with their own advanced weaponry.

I already explained why headshots would be practically worthless, and it's not simply because Samus is better, as you seem to so desperately want. She has an energy field that surrounds the entire suit. Energy and physical attacks deplete some of its power, but it provides equal protection across her entire body, which is why her suit doesn't fall apart when she takes a large amount of damage. 

I don't think the nuke would be very effective in one-on-one combat, but since you apparently think both combatants will be standing motionless, allowing the other to shoot them, then why can't Samus use her Scan Visor to hack into and neutralize his suit and equipment? And if you don't think that'll work, she could at least find out his capabilities, giving her a sizable advantage...and allowing her to know what he could throw at her.. 

You could just admit that Samus is designed to be unstoppable, and the Chief is designed to be a realistic soldier in the future. Either way, Samus still wins. The topic is not "Which character is more realistic," it is a vs. topic, and as such, they have their abilities.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2008)

Fine you want to god mod, the chief is wearing class 1 forerunner armor. He can be at the center of a sun exploding and live. He is also equipped with class one forerunner weapons capable to destroying a moon sized structure with ease, and just in case he is about to die he can port into another dimension to heal up, recharge, then come back out.

It exists in the halo storyline, they just haven't used it yet, they have talked about it.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 23, 2008)

Samus actually has the things I talk about you great big cheater you. If you have nothing more to say, I will declare this discussion closed and move onto the next vs. topic, with Master Chief barely winning the popular vote, and Samus winning the argument.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2008)

It's not cheating, at the end of Halo 3 John's above Onyx, in there if he landed could obtain the class 1 armor and weapons.


----------



## X (Nov 23, 2008)

edit: i accidentally re-posted another video link.
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/57998.html


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 23, 2008)

If you want me to counter that I will, but I warn you, I am using things Samus actually has, not things briefly mentioned at the end of a game.

At the end of Metroid Prime Hunters Samus had the Omega Cannon, which allowed her to easily destroy an alien creature that had decimated an alien culture that was more advanced than the Covenant.

During the entire game of Metroid Prime 3, Samus was able to enter Hyper-Mode, which temporarily made her essentially invincible as her suit utilized the highly dangerous and volatile radioactive agent known as Phazon. With that powering her suit, she could fire miniature nuclear missiles, an extremely powerful beam and have her beam fire a constant stream of homing radioactive power. She has more abilities, but the invincible thing makes it unnecessary to mention them.

If you like Halo more than Metroid that's fine. I get that. That doesn't stop Samus from simply being more advanced and powerful. It's a logical conclusion based upon what their suits and other equipment were designed for.

Master Chief's was designed for harsh, brutal but relatively quick military combat, with not only military support and relief, as well as a clearly defined set of mission objectives, but also the time and resources to recover after a mission. That may not have always happened, and Chief certainly pushed everything he had far past what they were supposed to be capable of, but the fact remains that is what his was designed for.

Samus's suit and equipment however was designed for an entirely different purpose. It was designed for harsh, brutal, *solitary*, missions, that could and did stretch on for weeks or months. It was designed to help her defeat a numerically superior enemy force with superior strategy and technology, and to survive the volatile and unyielding conditions of many enviroments and the hostile wildlife she would find there. It was simply designed for more than Chief's was. It's essentially what happens when an advanced society decides to devote everything they have to one ubersoldier, rather then several super soldiers.

Half-wit: Already posted and dismissed as irrelevant.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2008)

Center of a super-nova and the shields barely change colors against a weapon...hmmm...
Able to destroy planets with a full charged blast of a class 1 weapon (though the weapon will be useless after a shot that large) against something the size of a person.

Actually the only thing that could defeat class one armor is a halo's fully charged blast or a class 1 weapon.

But again it's simply impossible to win against something like that, I'm just showing you how stupid it sounds saying one wins no matter what, just because of her uber suit. When in fact if they both had nothing but their persons Chief would win. His level of intellect, training, luck, and even augmentation (he can't reverse time and take it away) he would win.


----------



## Yojimaru (Nov 23, 2008)

The accusations of 'God moding' are hilarious.  Pot, meet kettle.  What about all these assumptions that Master Chief automatically has tactical nuclear devices for this battle, or the assumption that they're even on a planet that is protected by Mac Guns, or how about the assumption that Master Chief automatically wins at close range combat because of the retarded game mechanic of one hit melee kills?  Really, this whole thing comes down to the setting of the battle.  Deserted planet goes to Samus, Halo style Earth goes to M.C.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 23, 2008)

Well it would be a close battle being that both are highly trained in using various weapons, but I'll go with samus cause shes been around longer. Gotta stick with the oldschool.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 23, 2008)

I think the fact that Master Chief needs the help of Earth to win and Samus would win without any help involved, that would indicate that Samus would win overall.

The argument I was trying to present was simply that in a basic one-on-one fight, with their abilities, Samus would win. I'm not saying she's _better_ but she would win. That's what she's *designed* for. She's taken out Dark Samus, Ridley, Kraid, Gorea, nine other Hunters and countless other foes. I think Chief would simply be another "boss" for her.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 23, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> His level of intellect, training, luck, and even augmentation (he can't reverse time and take it away) he would win.


Because Samus has no training, luck, or skill, and is a complete idiot, amirite?


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Because Samus has no training, luck, or skill, and is a complete idiot, amirite?



Pretty much. She has training, she wasn't raised from age 8 and up about actual combat or tactics, and her trait isn't luck.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes she was. The Chozo adopted her as a child and trained her until she was an adult. If she wasn't educated in strategy or tactics she wouldn't have been able to destroy the Space Pirates...they didn't just hand a bunch of weapons and told her to shoot stuff. 

I'd rather have skill than luck.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2008)

Well actually she did all that because she has her weapons and armor. I haven't seen a book about samus going in depth of how she fights realistically, outside of a game.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 23, 2008)

Did you read the Metroid E-Manga? I mentioned it earlier in the topic. Perhaps it is because you do not pay attention to what others post that prevents you from successfully defending your argument.

Also, 12+ games, their manuals and interviews from the designers have been pretty helpful in revealing the character behind Samus.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2008)

Actually no, I never read that but I'm guessing you haven't read one, let alone 5 of the halo books and probably the 3 games, either. So your one to talk....


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 23, 2008)

I didn't use the Metroid E-Manga to state that Samus would win. I tried to be fair and use the games and the information we can trust, not some fan-made garbage that the game creators like because it sells more games.

Anyways, your point about Master Chief having superior training is wrong, and as I already stated Samus would have more experience taking on a single powerful foe than the Chief does, so she wins in that department. Your only remaining argument is that he would "luck" out a win, and since luck can not be quantified, nor even proven, I will have to disregard that line of argument as frivolous. 



> Actually no, I never read that but I'm guessing you haven't read one, let alone 5 of the halo books and probably the 3 games, either. So *your* one to talk....



I believe you meant "You're." See, it's a contraction that means "You are." If you have difficulty remembering which one, just say "you are" in the sentence you are writing, and see if it makes sense. That should help.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 24, 2008)

Fan made? No.
Garbage? No.

Going by the games it's only recent samus can even fight in 3 dimensions. So because of chiefs ability to strafe in 3d would allow him to dodge all attacks. 

Oh Mr. Grammar,


			
				Serizure Pup said:
			
		

> Master Chief having superior training is wrong, and as I already stated Samus


It should be: 
"...Master Chief having superior training is wrong; I already stated..."
or
"Master Chief has superior training." which would work, too.

Or you can simply not start with your bullshit.



			
				Seizure Puppy said:
			
		

> Your only remaining argument is that he would "luck" out a win, and since luck can not be quantified, nor even proven, I will have to disregard that line of argument as frivolous.


Well actually Chiefs main reason for surviving a lot of times is basically luck. 
Is Samus's suit even mechanized? Is she carrying all that weight and armament on that thin little unaltered human frame? because realistically she would just become mush the moment she entered somewhere with gravity.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 24, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Oh Mr. Grammar,
> 
> It should be:
> "...Master Chief having superior training is wrong; I already stated..."
> ...


Nobody likes a grammar nazi.

-100 points.





Seizure Puppy said:


> I believe you meant "You're." See, it's a contraction that means "You are." If you have difficulty remembering which one, just say "you are" in the sentence you are writing, and see if it makes sense. That should help.


Did you know that when an admin throws a grammar book at you it's like getting a headshot from a tactical nuke? Stop it, before Potatamoto creates Wii Grammar just to spite you.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 24, 2008)

None of this matters when Megaman steps in! XD


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 24, 2008)

I wasn't nazi-ing. It's a common grammatical mistake, and I thought it would be kind of me to assist with its correction. In the future I will allow you wallow in your ignorance.

Samus can still fire in 3 dimensions. By recent, I'm assuming you mean the release of Metroid Prime in 2002, six years ago. Halo was released in 2001, one year earlier...Samus's shift to 3-d isn't very new. And she's been able to shoot off 3 dimensional attacks for six years, so your new attempt at arguing is not very logical or impressive.

Of course, if you insist on using that logic, I could state that Samus can use her screw attack and space jump, and essentially become invincible since you could use that continously in the 2-D Metroids.

Also your statement that I should have said Master Chief has superior training is incorrect, since I was pointing out that he doesn't.

I believe her suit is connected to her nervous system, and it operates almost like a second skin, powering itself by her wishes. The connection would explain why it was difficult to remove in Metroid Fusion, since Samus needs to consciously remove it.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 24, 2008)

Powering itself by her wishes doesn't mean it weights nothing and her armament of weapons, mines, rockets, and energy.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 24, 2008)

Look, Samus loses because she should be in the kitchen makin' Chief a goddamn sandwich.

/sexism.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 24, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Look, Samus loses because she should be in the kitchen makin' Chief a goddamn sandwich.
> 
> /sexism.



I love you.

I honestly reading into samus more think they would be on par now, mostly due to them both being able to dodge wearing heavy armor and shields. Chief's weapons are only limited to what's allowed, other than that he only has fists while samus has a massive arsenal, take that away and they just dance.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 24, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I love you.
> 
> I honestly reading into samus more think they would be on par now, mostly due to them both being able to dodge wearing heavy armor and shields. Chief's weapons are only limited to what's allowed, other than that he only has fists while samus has a massive arsenal, take that away and they just dance.


soooo we have a break dancing competition between the both?

anyway yea they seem on par, so the outcome depends on the enviroment they are fighting in and the situation.


----------



## Yojimaru (Nov 24, 2008)

Alright... according to manga that is officially considered canon, Samus Aran was orphaned by a space pirate attack at the age of 3 and then taken in by the Chozo, genetically modified so that she could survive the harsh environment of their world and trained.  You can go ahead and read the manga yourself if you want, though it's not complete yet.  http://www.onemanga.com/Metroid/


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 24, 2008)

Yojimaru said:


> Alright... according to manga that is officially considered canon, Samus Aran was orphaned by a space pirate attack at the age of 3 and then taken in by the Chozo, genetically modified so that she could survive the harsh environment of their world and trained.  You can go ahead and read the manga yourself if you want, though it's not complete yet.  http://www.onemanga.com/Metroid/


Saw it, read it. It was boring. -_-

Some of it doesnt match up either.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 24, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I love you.



<3

It had to be done, hell, I'm surprised it wasn't done earlier...


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 24, 2008)

I meant she controlled it with her thoughts...I probably should have phrased it better, because from what I can tell the suit is powering itself, otherwise it would be unlikely Samus could do the things she does...although she is depicted as faster and more agile _without_ the suit, so perhaps we are supposed to believe it to be light?

Anyways, the general consensus seems to say that it is a draw, and while I personally don't agree with that, I am willing to allow that to be the final result, so if this is it...then I guess that's it.


----------



## X (Nov 24, 2008)

so...... while we are at it can we throw in iron man too? XD


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 24, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> so...... while we are at it can we throw in iron man too? XD



What about a suicide pact with invincible man?


----------



## Rifter (Nov 24, 2008)

Samus. The woman can ram through 100 yards of solid rock with a running start, walk comfortably in lava and drop tactical nukes at a whim. You may as well ask who would win in a fight between God and an over ripe orange.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure God would win.

Wow, these new votes have pushed Samus into winning the popular votes.


----------

